# Global Rally - raffle prizes



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

I'm having problems getting raffle prizes for our global rally, i've pm'd johns cross twice to ask for a donation of a prize, but no replies have been forth coming, so can all of the good folks coming to the global, please bring a prize for the raffle & tombola. thanks in advance. Dennis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

No Problem Dennis Im bringing a toaster and anthing else I might buy between now and the Global ---would you accept an old worn out Ray ---good at washing up --ask redsonja :lol: :lol: its the yellow marigolds that he loves wearing. :roll:


----------



## dawnwynne (Nov 14, 2009)

Now that's a good idea Dennis....I will bring something as well...no idea just yet....but something


----------



## suedew (May 10, 2005)

will also bring something. Did try to persuade J to donate a single malt, but he says he hasn't got any Glenfiddich :lol: 
Sue


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Not too sure about mentioning John Cross have not got back to you mate. They might be struggling like other motorhome companies and not in a position to offer up a prize.v

We will put up a 20" x 16" canvas print of a supplied digital image. The winner must own copyright to the image

stew


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Are there anymore offers of prizes for the Global Raffle?

Our man Dennis aka brillopad is brilliant at selling raffle tickets, but even he can't sell tickets for a raffle with no prizes!!

We made £600 for last years MHF charity with the fundraising things at last years Global Rally.

I think we need a few more prizes to do that again this year. :wink: :wink: 

I know times are hard but all donations gratefully accepted. 

Please....... pretty please......


----------



## Bernies (Mar 22, 2007)

Will do....


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

I have won a weekend at Cornish Farm courtesy of Eddievanblitz.

It seems unlikley that we will be away later this year so if it is fine by Eddie can I donate this.


Dave p


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Got a case of wine!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Oh great Dave I am sure Eddie won't mind well he hadnt better :lol: 

Thank you bernies anything gratefully accepted


Smashing Di thanks very much, all hands to the deck at the Global how are you a filling scones?




Jacquie


----------



## lindyloot (May 20, 2007)

I can bring something, as what not sure yet.
Lin


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Your German Shepherd Puppy will do Lin--first prize :wink:


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Filling scones....should not be a problem...talk to me!!


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Dinks123 said:


> Filling scones....should not be a problem...talk to me!!


Hi Di

Cream Tea on the Sunday shall I put you down as a little helper then?

Sorry folks going totally off topic here :lol: :roll: have we got any more raffle prizes please pretty please.

Jacquie


----------



## Dinks123 (Apr 20, 2010)

Okay Jackie...count me in!!!


----------



## JollyJack (Aug 14, 2005)

We'll bring a bottle or two..


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> Dinks123 said:
> 
> 
> > Filling scones....should not be a problem...talk to me!!
> ...


Put me down for eating--sorry-- filling scones as I would love to help.


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

I'm sure we can find something. Disposable gloves perhaps.
All passed by the Management of course  :lol:


----------



## Sonesta (May 10, 2005)

Hi there,

We sell Me To You Teddy Bears in our gift shop, which both children & grown ups seem to love, so we will happily donate one of these delightful bears to your raffle. I will also bring a couple of other prizes which I've yet to decide upon too.

Hope we can make it, as it sound a fun weekend.

Sue


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Thanks Di & Mavis re scone filling  


Thanks JollyJack & **** re prizes although i'm not sure about the rubber gloves :roll: :lol: but then again some folks use them :lol: 



Any more of you would like to donate something for our raffle its all in a good cause and if one or two of the traders on here would like to donate please feel free to contact me or clianthus, a nice new shiny motor home would be ok we could definately find room for it :lol: 




Jacquie


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

We can bring something for the raffle - after last weekend's working test it might be me or the dog !!!

See you there Captain Bligh


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

CaptainBligh said:


> We can bring something for the raffle - after last weekend's working test it might be me or the dog !!!
> 
> See you there Captain Bligh


Dogs more than welcome Captain could we have a piccy of you first before we pass judgement :lol:

Jacquie


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

LadyJ said:


> CaptainBligh said:
> 
> 
> > We can bring something for the raffle - after last weekend's working test it might be me or the dog !!!
> ...


asking for pics of men on websites jac, what will John be thinking


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

We seem to be doing really well now getting promises of prizes, but don't stop yet :lol: :lol: 

I have just heard from Stone Leisure one of the Motorhome Show organisers and they are willing to give the same prizes as last year:

2 Weekend camping passes for The Motorhome & US RV Show Shepton Mallet in September (These will be exchangeable for either their Jan or June shows if Sept isn't convenient)
Plus 2 x 1 year subscriptions to Motorhome monthly.

So a big thank you to them. 

If any other Trade members of MHF would like to help out with a prize we would be very grateful. As we don't allow trade links in posts or if you are too shy to post, just PM me and I'll post to let everyone know what each company has donated :wink: :wink: Come on guys it's a bit of cheap advertising in these hard times!


----------



## Jezport (Jun 19, 2008)

I have a brand new set of LED bike lights that I have not fitted and a few other things I will donate.


----------



## CaptainBligh (Jan 18, 2008)

LadyJ said:


> CaptainBligh said:
> 
> 
> > We can bring something for the raffle - after last weekend's working test it might be me or the dog !!!
> ...


Sorry Camera just broke !!! I won't put it in the Raffle !

Regards Captain Bligh


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

Warners the show organisers have just given me a prize for the raffle.

It is the same as they gave us last year:

1 Weekend camping pass for Lincoln Show in September. 

So thanks to them, it's much appreciated.


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

Am still waiting for a donation of a Shinny New Motorhome :lol: come on you traders surely you can spare us summit even a used motorhome would do as long as it goes :lol: 


Anybody else like to donate to the Global Raffle feel free to shout up it all in a good cause Help for Heros.



Jacquie


----------



## DABurleigh (May 9, 2005)

How about allocating the MHF Swift long-term test motorhome to the winner for a few months? Some diversity of testers will be good for MHF and feedback to Swift.

Dave


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

DABurleigh said:


> How about allocating the MHF Swift long-term test motorhome to the winner for a few months? Some diversity of testers will be good for MHF and feedback to Swift.
> 
> Dave


 Now that is actually a very good idea Dab's but I somehow don't think we would be able to prize it of Nukie.I did tell Peter Swifty to lend me a van as I actually use my van quite often:lol:unlike the boss sat in his ivory tower most of the time :roll:

Jacquie


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

If we have to many prizes for a raffle then hopefully Dennis brillopad will be running a tombola stall over the weekend so all contributions gratefully accepted.


Jacquie


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

May I confirm that Eddie of Vanbitz has allowed me to transfer the Long weekend free pitch at Cornish Farm to the Global rally raffle.

regards to all
Dave p


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Dave

That's really kind of you and Eddie, thank you both very much.


----------



## Hobbyfan (Jul 3, 2010)

I won't be going to the rally but I may have a prize that you're welcome to. I've just joined the National Trust and part of the incentive deal was a free pair of compact binoculars.

I have a pair of Leica Trinovids so, as you can imagine, the free binos aren't exactly getting me excited. If someone can tell me the date of this rally, and if they come in time, I'm happy to stick them in the post.

If they don't come in time, and I've really no idea how long the NT will take, I'm still happy to post them to be used for the next most convenient rally date.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

A voucher for an additional 20% discount (after Facts members discount of 5%) for any purchases on my website made now or within three months.

e.g if you made an order now for say £500 reduced to £475 with members discount I will refund you an additional £95 with the voucher which will have the check out code on it. 

All you then have to do is PM me direct with the code and order number for the refund.
The order can be made up of single or multiple items and delivery is free over £150

Should you decide to order when you have the voucher, the check out code will deduct 25% on a once only basis.

(Motorhomes cannot be purchased off the website!)

So if you wanted say a F iamma Zip Awning with a Privacy you could save a lot!

Let your fingers do the walking

Peter


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Hobbyfan

Thanks very much for the prize offer. If you PM me when the binoculars arrive I will let you have an address to post them to.



Hi Peter

That's a very generous offer. Thank You. Do you want me to PM you with an address to send the voucher?


----------



## LadyJ (May 9, 2005)

You sure we can't have a motorhome on the offer Peter :lol: 

Thanks very much anyway wish we had more dealers like you


Jacquie


----------



## Happyrunner (Oct 1, 2006)

*Global Rally - Raffle Prizes*

Hiya Mr. Brillo

Don't stress Den - it will all come together!

We will find something.

Fank U.

Linda and Mike


----------



## dodger148 (May 9, 2005)

We will bring something - not sure what yet


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Thanks Roger and Linda & Mike

Be nice to see you all again.


----------



## JohnsCrossMotorHomes (Jul 21, 2007)

LadyJ said:


> You sure we can't have a motorhome on the offer Peter :lol:
> 
> Thanks very much anyway wish we had more dealers like you
> Jacquie


Hi Jacquie,

There is ONE motorhome that you can have on the offer but you will have to search the website to find it. Comes complete with all the gear as well.

I can assure you it is there!

Peter


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

JohnsCrossMotorHomes said:


> LadyJ said:
> 
> 
> > You sure we can't have a motorhome on the offer Peter :lol:
> ...


Is it made by Corgi or a similar company :lol: :lol:


----------



## KeiththeBigUn (Oct 3, 2007)

I have a couple of small Help 4 Heros teddy bears (brand new and still in the wrappers) that I am willing to donate to the cause as raffle prizes if you want them?

I will not be at the global but I could bring them along to Malvern and someone could take them off me? :wink: 


Keith


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Thanks keith. Dennis


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

We are doing well now aren't we Dennis, your raffle ticket selling expertise will definitely be needed at the Global. :lol: :lol: 

I have another couple of prizes from nukeadmin:

I years Free subs to MHF and a Handbrake Extender from Outdoor Bits.

Thanks Dave.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

We'll bring something too,...Looking forward to it  .


----------



## brillopad (Mar 4, 2008)

Good news, were getting some prizes after all, well done you lot!! keep em coming   Dennis


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

A table lamp and a toaster (and a bottle of whisky :lol: )


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Mavis

That bottle of whisky is a year older now, it must be worth more :lol:


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

It is the dearest bottle of Whisky I have ever seen.
Im going to do one more charity throw and the winner must drink it :lol: :lol:


----------



## DTPCHEMICALS (Jul 24, 2006)

Oh Mavis , and i have given up on the stuff. It makes me dizzy and make promises to Lady p regarding giving her a pay rise.  

No alcohol for 6 weeks and lost six pounds in weight.
Knocking biscuits off next. :lol: 

dave p


----------



## locovan (Oct 17, 2007)

Put your gender in I want to know :lol: 

You should have done a sponsored slim :wink:


----------



## twoofakind (Jun 24, 2009)

We'll bring something


----------



## chasper (Apr 20, 2008)

We shall also be bringing something


----------



## 96706 (Nov 13, 2005)

So far bringing:-
His & Hers Laytex Gloves
XL & L Reflective waistcoats
6v torch & Battery
Plus 2 more hand Torches

Maybe some extra items as well!


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Folks

We have just received a fantastic prize donated by *Van Bitz*:

*A 16.5" All in one HD ready LCD Free View TV, with a built in DVD, and pause live TV feature. - Retail price over £300*

Thank you very much Eddie, it is much appreciated.


----------



## moblee (Dec 31, 2006)

That's a lovely prize,Well done Eddie of Van bitz :!:  
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
I'm bringing a couple of tyres for the Raffle 8O :lol: :lol: (Joking)


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

*Raffle Prizes so far*

Hi everyone

It's ok I'm not touting for prizes again (But if you feel the need to donate one, please feel free) 

I just thought I'd tempt you all to buy lots of raffle tickets at the rally, with a list of some of the fantastic prizes we have been given so far. :lol: :lol:

A 16.5" All in one HD ready LCD Free View TV, with a built in DVD and pause live TV feature. - Donated by Van Bitz
25% off any online order (excluding motorhomes) - Donated by Johns Cross Motorhomes
A weekend camping pass for Lincoln Motorhomeshow - Donated by Warners
2 weekend Camping passes for Shepton Show - Donated by Stone Leisure
2 x 1 Years Subscription to Motorhome Monthly - Donated by Stone Leisure
3 nights Free camping at Cornish Farm Touring Park - Donated by DTPCHEMICALS
A Handbrake Extender - Donated by Outdoorbits
1 Years Free MHF Subscription - Donated by Nukeadmin
A 20 X 16 Canvas Print - Donated by artona
A Case of Wine - Donated by Dinks123

Lots of further prizes have been promised by MHF members but obviously I can't list everything so please don't be offended if I haven't mentioned your prize specifically.

If anyone would like to donate something for either the Raffle or the Tombola please bring it to the rally with you (The size of the prize doesn't matter, we are grateful for all donations!) and give it to the Rally Marshals when you arrive.

*The Rally Staff would like to thank everybody for their generosity and hope we can raise a really good amount again this year.​*​​​


----------

